# Subscribed threads



## al49 (Feb 19, 2015)

I would like to know if it is due to a fault of mine or what, but since a few months I don't receive any more e-mail advices for my subscribed threads, could anyone help me?
Many thanks
Alberto


----------



## al49 (Feb 23, 2015)

Does anybody know how can I sort-out this issue?
Alberto


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2015)

You got email notifications? I never got those. Maybe send a pm to wurger or one of the other mods?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)

Somebody elase told me about that issue. I have checked and the system should work properly. If it doesn't the reason for that can be different. Unfortunately I can't access the forum server directly because of limits to my Admin account set by Horse. I sent him an e-mail a time ago but no reply so far.


----------



## al49 (Feb 23, 2015)

Many thanks Wojtek for your interest, I wait for good news from somebody.
Alberto


----------

